# funeral song



## Norrin Radd (Jan 17, 2016)

i have had a bit of a think today and one thing led to another as i was listening to some old tunes on youtube. .
 anyway the thing is ,what song would you have played at your funeral .
 i would have "marmalade -reflections of my life "
 so what would be your tune .


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 17, 2016)

knocking on heavens door, must be the Guns N Roses version


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 17, 2016)

Always look on the bright side of life, from life of Brian. Being a Brian and having a Monty Python sense of humour, which those attending will recognise, it seems apt.


----------



## sandmagnet (Jan 17, 2016)

Jimmy cliff many river cross!


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 17, 2016)

Burn Baby Burn by Ash


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 17, 2016)

Who wants to live forever...


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2016)

Kylie ' Better the devil you know '


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 17, 2016)

Blue Oyster Cult
Dont Fear The Reaper

End Of Thread


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2016)

Either Carpe Diem by Mostly Autumn or Angels


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 17, 2016)

My son in law wants to be cremated to "Should I Stay or Should I Go"  with the coffin going backwards &  forwards through the curtain as it's playing.


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 17, 2016)

When Will I See You Again by the Three Degrees, my family is aware and I expect my wishes to be carried out!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 17, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Always look on the bright side of life, from life of Brian. Being a Brian and having a Monty Python sense of humour, which those attending will recognise, it seems apt.
		
Click to expand...

Played that one at my Dad's funeral, don't think it was universally well received but hey-ho.  As for mine, I fancy having the coffin sent away to the bridge that starts with the bass solo from "The Chain" by Fleetwood Mac, or possibly "Blaze Away", which the Wimbledon speedway team used to come out to.  Not sure about the ones to come in to or to leave to.


----------



## Leereed (Jan 17, 2016)

Enjoy the silence - depeche mode or there is a light that never goes out - the smiths.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 17, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			My son in law wants to be cremated to "Should I Stay or Should I Go"  with the coffin going backwards &  forwards through the curtain as it's playing.
		
Click to expand...

That raised a titter with myself & Mrs BiM!


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 17, 2016)

Another one bites the dust


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 17, 2016)

Dellboy said:



			Another one bites the dust
		
Click to expand...

Mrs BiM said she could have that or "I'll Sleep When I'm Dead" by Bon Jovi, and that there must be a bit of Rod Stewart there.

Edit; she also reckons "Bad Medicine" by Bon Jovi could be appropriateâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## evahakool (Jan 17, 2016)

Send me no Flowers, by Elder Roma Wilson.


----------



## gjbike (Jan 17, 2016)

Living in a box !!!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 17, 2016)

Had this played at my Mum's and we were just in bits. One of the saddest  pieces of music I know. 

[video=youtube_share;Mwxga8udIio]http://youtu.be/Mwxga8udIio[/video]

And to lift the mood then I'd maybe select Bernard Cribbins "Hole in the Ground"


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 17, 2016)

Just asked Missis T what's her choice, just said " what a bloody thing to ask me ".
Back to call the midwife then.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 17, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Had this played at my Mum's and we were just in bits. One of the saddest  pieces of music I know. 

[video=youtube_share;Mwxga8udIio]http://youtu.be/Mwxga8udIio[/video]

And to lift the mood then I'd maybe select Bernard Cribbins "Hole in the Ground"
		
Click to expand...

I love this piece of music,  no more evocative sound than the Uilleann pipes. He plays some other lovely slow ones too,  as does Liam O'Flynn


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 17, 2016)

Entrance: In my life by The Beatles
Exit: Heroes by David Bowie


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 17, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I love this piece of music,  no more evocative sound than the Uilleann pipes. He plays some other lovely slow ones too,  as does Liam O'Flynn
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree. It's hard to wring much more emotion from an instrument than Uilleann pipes. Some solo cello pieces are also gut-wrenchingly sad too.

And not to mention Northumbrian pipes too. Love Kathryn Tickell's stuff too.:thup:

Coming from Ireland then I have to say that we do 'sad' pretty well.


----------



## Ross61 (Jan 17, 2016)

Light my fire       The Doors


----------



## Leftie (Jan 17, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Always look on the bright side of life
		
Click to expand...

Always been my wish as well Brian.  Just hearing people whistling the tune after my cremation would bring a tear of laughter to my eye.  Might even put the flames out ............... 

Mrs Leftie had always said "no way" 

"Come Fly With Me" is a possible alternative.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 17, 2016)

ac/dc.....highway to hell


----------



## Slab (Jan 18, 2016)

Probably end up with Figrin D'an and the Modal Nodes (also known as the Cantina band) that's whats been waking me up as an alarm tune for years so if there's any chance at all that I'm not totally dead then it'll save me a toasting   

Don't really care too much, after all I'm lying there deid!


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 18, 2016)

Josh Groban 'higher window'.  I want everyone in tears


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 18, 2016)

My wife's aunt had 'Any dream Will Do' and 'Over the Rainbow'.
Any dream was her cremation send off. First line is 'I closed my eyes, pulled back the curtain' made me smile.
The church were quietly singing the wooo wooo ahh ahh  bits which made everyone smile.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 18, 2016)

Went to a funeral last year for an old mate - no-one sang any of the words of the hymn that had been chosen.  But when they played Duran Duran's "Wild Boys", everyone joined in.  Pretty much sums up today's society


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 18, 2016)

And I'm going to have "Take me home" by Phil Collins.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2016)

None. Songs either send everyone into floods of tears or ruin the song as you then always associate it with the death of someone and it brings back sadness every time you hear it.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 18, 2016)

Motorhead - Killed By Death - to make them remember me and laugh.

The instrumental bit at the end of Anthem by SAHB - to make them cry..... :ears:


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 18, 2016)

At my Uncles funeral, people walked in to the church to The Rolling Stone '19th Nervous Breakdown', then as everyone reflected in the middle of funeral he had 'Colours' by the seekers played and then we all walked out to 'Bad to the Bone' by George Thoroughgood and the Destroyers.

One of the songs I'd have played is 'Home sweet Home' by Motley Crue, also quite possible 'Crazy Train' by Ozzy and when me and wor lass finally pass away we'll have played 'Stay the night' by Chris Norman.

When my dad goes, I'll have played 'A life on the ocean wave' by the band of the Royal Marines, as when I was a kid, we used to march around the dinning table to it and when that happens I'll be in bits.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 18, 2016)

I was told once, by someone who works at the nearby crem, that the theme from MOTD is about the most played tune there...


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 18, 2016)

[video=youtube;loNU4fVpO8E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loNU4fVpO8E[/video]


----------



## bernix (Jan 18, 2016)

Seagull / BAD COMPANY


----------



## richart (Jan 18, 2016)

Went to a funeral recently, and the music was from Test Match Special. I might go for the BBC music for the Open.

Alternatively, Cold as Ice, so I can be thawed out when I go to the hot place.:thup:


----------



## MarkE (Jan 18, 2016)

Hurt - Johnny Cash and Fade to black - Metallica


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 18, 2016)

Stone Roses-I am the resurrection.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 18, 2016)

When Lady Di went then it introduced me to this piece of total genius.

[video=youtube_share;rMrxJfvSnn8]https://youtu.be/rMrxJfvSnn8[/video]


----------



## gregers (Jan 18, 2016)

this,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pu7AR0-FRro


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 18, 2016)

gregers said:



			this,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pu7AR0-FRro

Click to expand...

Legend, this wins,


----------



## StevieT (Jan 19, 2016)

That's Life! by Frank Sinatra.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 19, 2016)

A bit of getting _In the Mood_ - maybe _Moonlight Serenade_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPXwkWVEIIw


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 19, 2016)

Man Out of Time.


----------



## Three (Jan 19, 2016)

YNWA.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2016)

Three said:



			YNWA.
		
Click to expand...

A bit too cryptic for me


----------



## drewster (Jan 20, 2016)

Bad - U2 and/or Chasing Rainbows Shed Seven


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 20, 2016)

Three said:



			YNWA.
		
Click to expand...




SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			A bit too cryptic for me
		
Click to expand...

Funeral for a dyslexic. YMCA


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 21, 2016)

I love this. Go "Goosey" everytime I hear it....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihx5LCF1yJY


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 21, 2016)

Metallica - Fade To Black possibly.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 21, 2016)

In to Z Cars
Out to 'Comedy' by Shack or 'Strange Day' by The Cure


----------



## One Planer (Jan 21, 2016)

Paul Englishby - Carnage

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPrXFtUESf0

or

Vangelis - Love Theme

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRUD2Daz5q8


----------

